# follistanin and gh frag questions



## Ruturaj (Jun 22, 2011)

I am getting some follistanin
Where should I add it for better results?
start of cycle
middle of cycle
end of cycle
pct
after cycle

also I am getting GH frag 176-191 for my friend for cutting after cycle
he would run 250mcg/day for 20 days
how much effective will it be?


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 22, 2011)

i would wait until you get to the point in your cycle that you dont think your gaining any more.this would be because of increased myostatin levels and follistatin
is a myostatin inhibitor so i think this would make the most sense.


----------



## Ruturaj (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks dude
I will use after cycle when gains are slow or stopped
What about gh frag?


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 22, 2011)

How many vials of follistatin are you getting, and what is your address?


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 22, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> thanks dude
> I will use after cycle when gains are slow or stopped
> What about gh frag?


i think i read people using it at 250mcg twice day on empty stomach pre cardio


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2011)

Use Folli on-cycle when myostatin is at its peak


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 23, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> Use Folli on-cycle when myostatin is at its peak


that was  what trying to say maybe he just read it wrong or i didn't word it right


----------



## Ruturaj (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry I miss understood
I will use folli in cycle mostly at end of cycle
and about gh frag my friend will do 250mcg for 20 days


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 26, 2011)

use the folli in the middle, as it takes about a week or 2 to start fully working, by time its working is when your natural myostatin build up will be at its highest, and then hold on for some more serious gains!


----------



## Ruturaj (Jul 2, 2011)

thank you
I will do same


----------

